# BONDO? On Buildings ?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You know that two part resin they call Bondo that they use in Auto Body shops to fill in car bodies?

Anybody ever use it as filler on your buildings?

Maybe it isn't called Bondo any more.


I have some mistakes and accidents I want to fill in on my car barn and I am thinking of using bondo in small quantities 

JJ


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used the British version JJ. Works great.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

How much temperature variation do you get over there Rod? I'd be concerned about the base material expanding from heat/cold or moisture....then again, everything JJ builds is made of steel...which ya know Bondo sticks to IF IT IS CLEAN METAL. It doesn't stick for crap on rusty metal.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

JJ- I've used Bondo on both metal and wooden projects (some rail road projects, some miscellaneous). It's always worked for me. I've never tried it on plastic, but I know it works on fiberglass. Hope this helps. 


-Kevin.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I used bondo to turn a clerestory roof on an aristo heavyweight into a modern style rounded roof. It worked really well. Sets fast, tough and weather resistant. It's been outside in an unheated, uncooled shed for over a year with no problems at all. Takes paint well. Nasty fumes.


----------



## Hobbytechnologies (Jan 3, 2012)

Bondo is great! There is also a fiberglass body filler too! If you go to the local auto parts store they will have it available in smaller sizes. I highly recommend wearing gloves when using it. 
There is also something called spot putty. You can use it for minor defects and paint right over it. Just make sure you clean the surface nicely. 
Also... I read a comment regarding rusty metal. There is a product called POR15, it can be purchased at http://www.eastwood.com
They have a lot of really interesting / great products!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

The WW&F used it on a full scale roof which they were re-doing. it is not a antique car but nice enough. they sheathed the roof in 1/4" plywood and used the bondo to smooth the joints and fill screw holes. it was then covered with fiberglass set in polyester resin. if it works for full scale stuff why not "large" scale stuff! 

That being said, it is not 100 % waterproof and will come unglued if submerged for extended periods as on a boat hull. if filling wood, the wood can swell and shrink with moisture. Wood may shrug off bondo patches which do not swell or shrink.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I plan to use it on the hotel I'm making out of PVC foam board. I asked Russ Miller of Tap Plastics about it, he said it will work just fine on PVC.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike we get considerable variation here, plus damp. I used it to turn a low nose LGB Alco into a high one. No probs at all . It is really nice to work with after it has cured. Carving and sanding .


----------

